# C&CC.



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone else have any views on the revised fees mid season,
and the layout of the new webpage. Had a shock to find one night was costing me an extra £4 cause it in Band 7 !!!! :roll:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Where have you been all year. Members have been complaining since the new pricing structure was announced at the end of last year.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

We've dropped the C&CC but kept the CC, better website and easier booking.
Bd..


----------

